# Egg Cosy XXX - Citrus Fresh



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Slicing a lemon for my tea this morning, I thought, "I wonder...?"

This is the result, a slice of lemon to wrap your egg in. Of course, you could make it in orange or lime green, maybe even in pale pink grapefruit colour, or all four to make a full breakfast set.

*A Slice of Lemon*

*Materials:*
DK weight yarn in Lemon Yellow and White
Pair 4mm (US size 6) needles
Darning needle

*Tension/Gauge:*
22 stitches and 28 rows over 4"/10cms in stocking stitch

*Abbreviations:*
Y: Yellow yarn
W: White yarn
K: Knit
P: Purl
K2tog: Knit the next two stitches together
SSK: slip the next stitch from the left-hand needle to the right-hand needle knitwise, do the same with next stitch, insert point of left-hand needle into the front of both stitches and knit them together
Dec2-RS: slip the next stitch from the left-hand needle to the right-hand needle purlwise, knit the next two stitches on the left-hand needle together, then pass the slipped stitch over. Two stitches evenly decreased knitwise
Dec2-WS: slip the next stitch on the left-hand needle to the right-hand needle purlwise, purl the next two stitches on the left-hand needle together, then pass the slipped stitch over. Two stitches evenly decreased purlwise

*Instructions:*
With yellow yarn cast on 37 stitches.
Rows 1 and 2: Y: Knit
Join white yarn, but do not break yellow yarn, carry it up the side of work
Rows 3 to 6: W: Knit
Rows 7 and 9: Y: K3, W: K1, (Y: K5, W: K1) 5 times, Y: K3 
Rows 8 and 10: Y: P2, W. P1, (Y: P5, W: P1) 5 times, Y: P4
Row 11: Y: K1, K2tog, W: K1, (Y: SSK, K1, K2tog, W: K1) 5 times, Y: SSK, K1 (25 stitches)
Rows 12 and 14: Y: P2, W: P1, (Y: P3, W: P1) 5 times, Y: P2
Row 13: Y: K2, W: K1, (Y: K3, W: K1) 5 times. Y: K2
Row 15: Y: K2tog, W: K1, (Y: Dec2-RS, W: K1) 5 times, Y: SSK (13 stitches)
Rows 16 and 18: (Y: P1, W: P1) 6 times, Y: P1
Row 17: (Y: K1, W: K1) 6 times, Y: K1
Break yellow yarn at the end of row 18 leaving 6-8" for seaming
Row 19: W: K2tog 5 times, Dec2-RS (6 stitches)
Row 20: W: Purl
Row 21: W: Dec2-RS 3 times (3 stitches) 
Row 22: W: Dec2-WS
Break yarn and thread end through remaining loop, pull tight to secure.

*Finishing*
Stitch up sides taking care to match colours, weave in ends.

This chart is different from my usual style, it was very confusing when I closed up the gaps, simply ignore the blank (grey) squares.

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

OOh, I like that one for sure, reminds me of lemon sherbert. mmm...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> OOh, I like that one for sure, reminds me of lemon sherbert. mmm...


Thanks, it does have a candy look to it, I might have a go at sweeties one day!

Dave


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Too Cute, Dave. Wouldn't a half grapefruit look good with that?


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Neato :thumbup: I was digging around in my junk drawer and found a lemon I'd crocheted a few years back.


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I like the idea of a citrus egg cosy set.
I could adapt this to a round coaster to match by continuing the increases in the segments so it will lay flat. 
Even placemats - start in the round and finish in a rectangle. Or.... Hmmm. Need to get my graph paper out methinks.
Will post if I do it.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Neato :thumbup: I was digging around in my junk drawer and found a lemon I'd crocheted a few years back.


Thanks! Someone must have done this with a lemon slice before, but I've only ever seen half-fruits, never a slice draped over the egg. Anyway, this is my version, worked out over a cuppa!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Too Cute, Dave. Wouldn't a half grapefruit look good with that?


Well we have citrus in the morning, so it sort of goes with the traditional table. Glad you like my design.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SylviaC said:


> I like the idea of a citrus egg cosy set.
> I could adapt this to a round coaster to match by continuing the increases in the segments so it will lay flat.
> Even placemats - start in the round and finish in a rectangle. Or.... Hmmm. Need to get my graph paper out methinks.
> Will post if I do it.


That would work, with more segments and more stitches you would be able to create quite a good coaster. An alternative would be to use short rows and work round that way.

Glad I've given you something to build upon and got you thinking!

Dave


----------



## bellestarr12 (Mar 26, 2011)

Oh, I love it!


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

bellestarr12 said:


> Oh, I love it!


Thanks! It's drectly from above that you get the full effect, do have a go, it's a quickie!

Dave


----------



## siouxann (Mar 5, 2011)

Totally cool! You've been very imaginative the past few days - hope you keep going. Wouldn't they look nice as coasters under iced lemon tea in the summer! Or, iced lemon tea when I get home from work tonight.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

siouxann said:


> Totally cool! You've been very imaginative the past few days - hope you keep going. Wouldn't they look nice as coasters under iced lemon tea in the summer! Or, iced lemon tea when I get home from work tonight.


Thanks Siouxann. It all depends on what catches my eye and whether I've a few hours to spare. Ideas sometimes sit in my note-book as sketches for a couple of years, I was dodging doing any studying to-day!

I think I'll leave the matching coasters to somebody else, I'm looking forward to seeing what others come up with now I've pointed the way.

Dave


----------



## Lisa crafts 62 (Jan 23, 2011)

I think you have another winner here Dave.
Lisa


----------



## dandylion (May 31, 2011)

Faux pas You seem to have been very inspirational with the last two or three, Dave. We're all psyched


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

I really love this one Dave.
Maybe you can even rerun this pattern in the summer!
marilyn


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

I have to make this one for Mom, she loves Lemon period, anything Lemon it's her favorite!! 
Thanks Dave, this is great!!


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Now that is a must for my yellow and blue kitchen. I *do * like the idea of a lemon, lime. orange, grapefruit set though. It would be so spring looking and refreshing..... Love lemons and usually eat the slices myself but used to give them to the girls as babies.... great faces while keeping them entertained at restaurant outings......


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Now that is a must for my yellow and blue kitchen. I *do * like the idea of a lemon, lime. orange, grapefruit set though. It would be so spring looking and refreshing..... Love lemons and usually eat the slices myself but used to give them to the girls as babies.... great faces while keeping them entertained at restaurant outings......


Thanks Jynx, this should go nicely with your kitchen,. I'm going to make the other colours for a full set too, when I get a free moment. I'm working on this year's Easter cosies for my presents to friends, I'm still undecided about it so I'd better get cracking!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Lisa crafts 62 said:


> I think you have another winner here Dave.
> Lisa


Thanks Lisa, I like the way it turned out.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

dandylion said:


> Faux pas You seem to have been very inspirational with the last two or three, Dave. We're all psyched


Thanks. I try to be original with my designs, ideas come to me and I think, "Why not?"

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> I really love this one Dave.
> Maybe you can even rerun this pattern in the summer!
> marilyn


By then there'll be new ones to use up all your odd bits of yarn. However they're all available if you click on my name, you can bring up a list of all my designs. Glad you like this one, I do hope you'll have a go, thanks for the compliments.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> I have to make this one for Mom, she loves Lemon period, anything Lemon it's her favorite!!
> Thanks Dave, this is great!!


Thanks, I hope she likes it.

Dave


----------



## journey7 (Nov 24, 2011)

Fireball Dave did it again. Another beautiful egg cozy.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

journey7 said:


> Fireball Dave did it again. Another beautiful egg cozy.


Thank you, a bright Spring colour to chase Winter away, he says hopefully!

Dave


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How cute! Like all your designs.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Windbeam said:


> How cute! Like all your designs.


Thanks, I try to bring variety to them.

Dave


----------



## lvchocl8nknitting (Mar 3, 2011)

If that isn't just the cutest! Every time you share a new creation, I think, "Now THAT'S my favorite so far!" I've had lots of favorites...LOL...but this one is just so fresh and start-of-a-new-day looking (pardon the grammar); I just love it! Thank you, Dave, for yet another winner, and for being so gracious in sharing your talent!!


----------



## machriste (Jan 26, 2011)

Lovely! I could also see lime, orange and pink grapefruit!


----------



## Vique (Oct 28, 2011)

That is so cute. Thanks for giving us the pattern. Vique.


----------



## SYAPJR (Mar 5, 2011)

Another clever one, Dave. It's refreshing just to look at!


----------



## CamillaDesertMouse (Mar 19, 2011)

Dave,

I LOVE IT....all our citrus trees here in Arizona are just beginning to bloom..the smell is like pricy perfume...
This would be a perfect addition to my Daves' egg cosy..when I serve soft cooked eggs with a side of grapefruit half...
Thank you again for your imaginative mind and creation lol.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

CamillaInTheDesert said:


> Dave,
> 
> I LOVE IT....all our citrus trees here in Arizona are just beginning to bloom..the smell is like pricy perfume...
> This would be a perfect addition to my Daves' egg cosy..when I serve soft cooked eggs with a side of grapefruit half...
> Thank you again for your imaginative mind and creation lol.


Thanks Camilla, so glad you like it, should look nice and fresh on a Spring breakfast table.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

SYAPJR said:


> Another clever one, Dave. It's refreshing just to look at!


Thanks, it's very easy to make, the solution came to me as soon as I saw it in my mind's eye. Citrus colours are great first thing in the morning!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

lvchocl8nknitting said:


> If that isn't just the cutest! Every time you share a new creation, I think, "Now THAT'S my favorite so far!" I've had lots of favorites...LOL...but this one is just so fresh and start-of-a-new-day looking (pardon the grammar); I just love it! Thank you, Dave, for yet another winner, and for being so gracious in sharing your talent!!


Thanks, I try for variety in my designs, I'm glad they all appeal to you so much and that you enjoy making them. I'd never bothered to write any patterns down until I joined this forum, the only record was the finished cosy and a sketch in one of my note-books. I'm getting better with the charting program these days, there are still some that don't get written up, but a far greater proportion are these days.

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

machriste said:


> Lovely! I could also see lime, orange and pink grapefruit!


Thank you, as I said, I might get around to making a complete set, at least I know how to do it now!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Vique said:


> That is so cute. Thanks for giving us the pattern. Vique.


Thanks, my peasure!

Dave


----------



## NanGreen (Aug 8, 2011)

So clever. Thank you.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanGreen said:


> So clever. Thank you.


I'm pleased you like it, I like to brighten the table.

Dave


----------



## Ezenby (Mar 24, 2011)

this is a winner for me. Yes the varied colors would do ....yellow, green...pink grapefruit. Thanks


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

Oooh...I like that one, a refreshing morning sight. You are so resourceful, Dave. Thank you again for sharing with us 

Ingrid

PS: Last week's knotted yarn cozy intriqued me so much that I'm thinking about working out a knotted scarf pattern, might be interesting...


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Ezenby said:


> this is a winner for me. Yes the varied colors would do ....yellow, green...pink grapefruit. Thanks


I hope you have lots of fun making them!

Dave


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> Oooh...I like that one, a refreshing morning sight. You are so resourceful, Dave. Thank you again for sharing with us
> 
> Ingrid
> 
> PS: Last week's knotted yarn cozy intriqued me so much that I'm thinking about working out a knotted scarf pattern, might be interesting...


Thanks, it is fun and quick to make!

Beware, making one's own variegated yarn is addictive!

Dave


----------



## MrsBearstalker (Aug 11, 2011)

It's always fun to see the results of your creativity. I often think, now that's the best one yet! And then you come up with one even prettier.

Thanks for sharing these with us.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

MrsBearstalker said:


> It's always fun to see the results of your creativity. I often think, now that's the best one yet! And then you come up with one even prettier.
> 
> Thanks for sharing these with us.


I like this one too! I never know what I'm going to come up with next, it's all luck, but I'm very glad you like them!

Dave


----------



## budasha (Aug 10, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Marilyn K. said:
> 
> 
> > I really love this one Dave.
> ...


Don't know what I was thinking (obviously I wasn't). I could have saved myself some time bookmarking your cozies.


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> KNITTWITTIBE said:
> 
> 
> > Oooh...I like that one, a refreshing morning sight. You are so resourceful, Dave. Thank you again for sharing with us
> ...


----------



## dora mac (Nov 15, 2011)

Very nice and very Springtime. I really enjoy your patterns and recipes. There are several I wamt to do.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

budasha said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Marilyn K. said:
> ...


I think a lot of people forget this facility, the site is very well thought out.

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Here's a coaster to go with the egg cozy


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Here's a coaster to go with the egg cozy


WOW! That's brilliant, I love it!

It makes a neat place setting. Just goes to show, two heads really are better than one, I hadn't thought of a coaster at all!

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a coaster to go with the egg cozy
> ...


You guys are too much! This is Great!


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a coaster to go with the egg cozy
> ...


Thanks. I'm working on lime and orange ones as well. I'm having trouble matching a color for the grapefruit. I use coasters all the time and the color was so bright and cheery that I thought a coaster was just the thing.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Looking at the pink grapefruit juice my milkman delivers, it's more of a delicate coral shade and the fruits I get have even paler skins. I too will have to look for the right shade when I visit my favourite shop in town on Monday. _The Lad_ is having a go at the lime, using _British Racing Green_ for the peel and _Kawasaki Team Green_ for the flesh, a petrolhead through and through!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > FireballDave said:
> ...


I will definitely have to go to the store for the grapefruit. I plan on using John Deer green for the peel and haven't found the lighter green yet. The orange I am working on is pumpkin, it is more of a tangerine color than true orange. I will make a bright orange one tomorrow.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Tangerine is a good shade, I think that'll look nice. Doubtless my petrolhead son will go for the violent _KTM_ corporate shade though!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Tangerine is a good shade, I think that'll look nice. Doubtless my petrolhead son will go for the violent _KTM_ corporate shade though!

Dave[/quote]

I've already been told that I need to make a brighter orange color. Maybe even try one with blood orange colors. Endless possibilities. 
If I crocheted them it would be much faster but not as nice looking.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Tangerine is a good shade, I think that'll look nice. Doubtless my petrolhead son will go for the violent _KTM_ corporate shade though!
> ...


Sirdar Hayfield's _Neon Orange_ (Shade 981) is the brightest I've ever seen, sunglasses essential, guess what _The Lad_ went out and bought a ball of? I'm sticking with tangerine!

I've been teaching myself to crochet, but I'm still not that good, I never quite took to it when I was young, not the way I caught on to knitting. I find it easier to think in knitted stitches and to convert my ideas into flat knitting. It's probably because I trained as a photographer and specialised in architecture, creating scaleable images and looking at a three-dimensional world projected onto a gridded focussing screen for decades seems to have affected my mind, 'addled' it according to _The Lad!_

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Sirdar Hayfield's _Neon Orange_ (Shade 981) is the brightest I've ever seen, sunglasses essential, guess what _The Lad_ went out and bought a ball of? I'm sticking with tangerine!

I've been teaching myself to crochet, but I'm still not that good, I never quite took to it when I was young, not the way I caught on to knitting. I find it easier to think in knitted stitches and to convert my ideas into flat knitting. It's probably because I trained as a photographer and specialised in architecture, creating scaleable images and looking at a three-dimensional world projected onto a gridded focussing screen for decades seems to have affected my mind, 'addled' it according to _The Lad!_

Dave[/quote]

I usually crochet something first then convert it to knit. This time knit first, now to work on crochet for those who don't knit. What kind of camera do you use? When I go with Mike I use my nikon. The rest of the time I use my phone.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > Sirdar Hayfield's _Neon Orange_ (Shade 981) is the brightest I've ever seen, sunglasses essential, guess what _The Lad_ went out and bought a ball of? I'm sticking with tangerine!
> ...


I'm not great fan of digital photography, it came along after I'd more or less retired, so I've never bothered to convert to it. Virtually all the photos here have been taken on my phone.

Depends what I'm photographing and why. For 35mm general use I use a Minolta Dynax 9, for architectural work in 35mm format I use a Pentax LX with perspective control lens, for hand-held medium format I use a Pentax 67, for architectural work a Mamiya 6x7 with shift lens, but I also play with a minox which is usually in one of my pockets and a Minolta Vectis S1 for personal fun use, I love the versatility of that amazing camera, as well as its lightness.

But I'll take photographs with pretty much anything that comes to hand, as long as it has a decent lens, I'm not picky!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

NanaCaren said:


> Here's a coaster to go with the egg cozy


did I miss the pattern for this??? just asking.. would love to have if you would share.. 
Thanks,
Marianne


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a coaster to go with the egg cozy
> ...


The lovely coaster was created by NanaCaren, I believe she's writing the pattern out to post later. I want to make one too!

Dave


----------



## Marianne818 (Jan 2, 2012)

quote=FireballDave]


Marianne818 said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a coaster to go with the egg cozy
> ...


The lovely coaster was created by NanaCaren, I believe she's writing the pattern out to post later. I want to make one too!
Thank you Dave, I have at least one or two more days before I can knit again, but I do love this coaster, will look great with the egg cup and cozy for Mom's Easter breakfast!

Dave[/quote]


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

I'm not great fan of digital photography, it came along after I'd more or less retired, so I've never bothered to convert to it. Virtually all the photos here have been taken on my phone.

Depends what I'm photographing and why. For 35mm general use I use a Minolta Dynax 9, for architectural work in 35mm format I use a Pentax LX with perspective control lens, for hand-held medium format I use a Pentax 67, for architectural work a Mamiya 6x7 with shift lens, but I also play with a minox which is usually in one of my pockets and a Minolta Vectis S1 for personal fun use, I love the versatility of that amazing camera, as well as its lightness.

But I'll take photographs with pretty much anything that comes to hand, as long as it has a decent lens, I'm not picky!

Dave[/quote]

My mother had a minolta when I was growing up. I used to love helping in the dark room. It took Mike a long time to convert to digital. I have a sony cybershot and a nikon coolpix for the grandkids to play around with. I got one of the nikon1's last year, it is a nice little camera. Light weight for long treks and the regular lenses are now adaptable. It is funny to see it when attached to the 600 lens.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> My mother had a minolta when I was growing up. I used to love helping in the dark room. It took Mike a long time to convert to digital. I have a sony cybershot and a nikon coolpix for the grandkids to play around with. I got one of the nikon1's last year, it is a nice little camera. Light weight for long treks and the regular lenses are now adaptable. It is funny to see it when attached to the 600 lens.


I have a couple of lenses you attach the camera to, rather than the other way round. Since buildings are my speciality, the front element can be the size of a soup bowl, the front element is so curved the filters are internal!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > My mother had a minolta when I was growing up. I used to love helping in the dark room. It took Mike a long time to convert to digital. I have a sony cybershot and a nikon coolpix for the grandkids to play around with. I got one of the nikon1's last year, it is a nice little camera. Light weight for long treks and the regular lenses are now adaptable. It is funny to see it when attached to the 600 lens.
> ...


It does look funny to see the lens on the tripod and not the camera.


----------



## fisherwoman (Feb 24, 2012)

There you go again Fireball Dave!

Please come to Boston and teach me how to knit.

Dave Rocks!

From Fisherwoman (new at this)


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

fisherwoman said:


> There you go again Fireball Dave!
> 
> Please come to Boston and teach me how to knit.
> 
> ...


I'd love to sit beside you while you learn, but I've a seventeen year old responsibility keeping me in the UK! There's loads of helpful videos on YouTube and masses of helpful advice on KP. Never be afraid to ask for guidance, there are a lot of generous people here willing to help.

Thanks for the compliments, I'm on a mission to tempt people into trying new techniques.

Dave


----------



## aclark3012 (Feb 16, 2011)

This is toooo cute--


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

aclark3012 said:


> This is toooo cute--


Thanks, it's a bright one that knits up very easily.

Dave


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Dave you are just to much - a good to much! Will copy this for if and when I ever knit. I still use your Autumn Roasted Vegetable recipe for other veggies that I love.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

kittykatzmom said:


> Dave you are just to much - a good to much! Will copy this for if and when I ever knit. I still use your Autumn Roasted Vegetable recipe for other veggies that I love.


Thaks, you're welcome, I hope you do make this one up, it's a quick make and less of a tangle than some of my colour-workings.

You can't beat roasted vegetables for flavour, try roasting lemon wedges next time you have baked salmon, they're delicious!

Have fun!
Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Here's a coaster to go with the egg cozy
> ...


Colors for the grapefruit.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Perfect, that trip to the shops was well worth the trouble!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Colors for the grapefruit.[/quote]

Perfect, that trip to the shops was well worth the trouble!

Dave[/quote]

Very worth the trip. Hope the greens match as well.


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Sounds yummy! IF I ever get to England your house is on my list - just kidding. Don't hold your breath, as I don't think I will get there in this lifetime. Judy


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the compliments, I'm on a mission to tempt people into trying new techniques.

Dave[/quote]

Tempted with new technique, check. Ok question if I do the double knitting will that keep my coaster from curling up?


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> Tempted with new technique, check. Ok question if I do the double knitting will that keep my coaster from curling up?


Yes!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> NanaCaren said:
> 
> 
> > Tempted with new technique, check. Ok question if I do the double knitting will that keep my coaster from curling up?
> ...


awesome thank you   Off to a school to pick classes for the lad for next year.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

NanaCaren said:


> FireballDave said:
> 
> 
> > NanaCaren said:
> ...


Straight answer to a straight question!

Good luck with the classes, I always advocate throwing in one 'surprise' subject that's totally out of synch with the rest. I'm pretty much a liberal arts kind of character, but I love particle and theoretical physics too; for me, it's playtime!

Dave


----------



## NanaCaren (May 17, 2011)

awesome thank you   Off to a school to pick classes for the lad for next year.[/quote]

Straight answer to a straight question!

Good luck with the classes, I always advocate throwing in one 'surprise' subject that's totally out of synch with the rest. I'm pretty much a liberal arts kind of character, but I love particle and theoretical physics too; for me, it's playtime!

Dave[/quote]

His choice computer engineering. He was ready with what he wanted to take. I'm pleased.


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

With just over three weeks to Easter, I've just posted the very easy little design my friends will be getting this year. You can find it at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67593-1.html

I hope you like it enough to make for your friends and family.

Dave


----------



## Marilyn K. (Jul 8, 2011)

FireballDave said:


> Slicing a lemon for my tea this morning, I thought, "I wonder...?"
> 
> This is the result, a slice of lemon to wrap your egg in. Of course, you could make it in orange or lime green, maybe even in pale pink grapefruit colour, or all four to make a full breakfast set.
> 
> ...


Oh, I love this one!!!
marilyn


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

Marilyn K. said:


> Oh, I love this one!!!
> marilyn


Thank you, I thought something bright and fresh to wake up to would be good!

Dave


----------



## askem1728 (Mar 28, 2011)

Dave you have gone and done it again. another one i have to make right away. i love it. has anyone thought of a more ruby red colour for a grapefruit?
NanaCaren can't wait till you can post the pattern for the coaster. i love it. just what was needed from both of you to brighten things up just a bit after winter. can't complain though the weather man says it is going to be 20 degrees C or higher today. yesterday we hit a new record of 20.5C and to think its not quite spring yet here in Canada


----------



## FireballDave (Mar 18, 2011)

askem1728 said:


> Dave you have gone and done it again. another one i have to make right away. i love it. has anyone thought of a more ruby red colour for a grapefruit?
> NanaCaren can't wait till you can post the pattern for the coaster. i love it. just what was needed from both of you to brighten things up just a bit after winter. can't complain though the weather man says it is going to be 20 degrees C or higher today. yesterday we hit a new record of 20.5C and to think its not quite spring yet here in Canada


Thanks, I'm glad you like it. This is a quickie so you'll have it made in next to no time!

NanaCaren's great coaster pattern is available at:

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-67662-1.html

together with details of the yarns she used for grapefruit.

Have fun
Dave


----------



## confusuz12345 (Jan 31, 2016)

Thank you for posting these links, they are both adorable!


----------

